# color help



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all
I need help to recognise the color my bird


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats a red t check probably whit flight not that clear in the pic. Blur bar white fly pied carrying frill stencil ( not opal as there is no tail washout) a homozygous grizzle, the other it could be black spread dilute or andalusian not that clear.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Roller lover said:


> Thats a red t check probably whit flight not that clear in the pic. Blur bar white fly pied carrying frill stencil ( not opal as there is no tail washout) a homozygous grizzle, the other it could be black spread dilute or andalusian not that clear.



1."red check" -ok
2.blue bar "carrying frill stencil" can you explain ?
3. "homozygous grizzle" parents cock ash red bar hen blue spread grizzle so if the hen was "faithful" he shuld be hetro grizzle. grizzle and ash red can produce white ?
4. "black spread dilute"- his parents are cock is ash red hen blue spread grizzle
I didnt see dilute on them aside then andalusain what else could it be ?

thanks


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Roller lover said:


> Thats a red t check probably whit flight not that clear in the pic. Blur bar white fly pied carrying frill stencil ( not opal as there is no tail washout) a homozygous grizzle, the other it could be black spread dilute or andalusian not that clear.


Hi roller lover ,The Blue Bar looks to be (UG//+) undergrizzel ? .


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

DWOORY said:


> 1."red check" -ok
> 2.blue bar "carrying frill stencil" can you explain ?
> 3. "homozygous grizzle" parents cock ash red bar hen blue spread grizzle so if the hen was "faithful" he shuld be hetro grizzle. grizzle and ash red can produce white ?
> 4. "black spread dilute"- his parents are cock is ash red hen blue spread grizzle
> ...


Frill stencil is a gene that produces white bars, (dublun) i ruled out undergrizzle as it seems to be only in the bars however if it is found in other places that could be so as well, opal+ indigo can give white bars as well. What colour are the parents?

As for the homozygous grizzle if only one parent was grizzle than it also carries the pied factors which increase the amount of white in the pigeon.

The cock could carry dilute but he humself is not however as i said i am not certain on that.

Hope i was of some more help.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Roller lover , Did you notice the blue bars tail ? 

Some photos of Undergrizzel below .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

One more pic .


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

The blue bar looks to me to be Undergrizzle. I have a number of them in my flock and they are pretty much identical to that. 

Jim


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice Moroncelo dublin boy.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

dublin boy said:


> Hi Roller lover , Did you notice the blue bars tail ?
> 
> Some photos of Undergrizzel below .


**** undergrizzle?


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Really enjoying this thread!!! 
Trying to learn all I can. I won't horn in on this thread but start another post. Hope I will find great responses to my thoughts and questions. 

So great to have educated /knowing folks help us out who really wish to learn. Thank you, you make this a wonderful place.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

jabadao said:


> **** undergrizzle?


Yes homozygous undergrizzle, and they are also smokey, T cheq, with a bronzing factor.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

dublin boy said:


> Yes homozygous undergrizzle, and they are also smokey, T cheq, with a bronzing factor.


Ok,thank you Brian.It's an interessant color.I've got undergrizzle in my racing pigeons but I had never breed for to have homozygous undergrizzle.Maybe a project for the futur.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Roller lover said:


> Thats a red t check probably whit flight not that clear in the pic. Blur bar white fly pied carrying frill stencil ( not opal as there is no tail washout) a homozygous grizzle, the other it could be black spread dilute or andalusian not that clear.


I agree with the first 2 but the whit griz and the other I would call a dun and will probably end up with bars, but as MaryOfExeter explained dun is not a color, that bird would be a silver.
Dave
This is copied from another post where Becky explained silver to me.

'Silver' as in these red bars, are NOT dilute blue. 'Silver' is just a commonly used nickname for ash-red bars, not the genetic name.


TRUE silvers, as in, the actual genetic color called silver, is dilute blue. Most people call these 'dun bars' or 'dun checks' (even though dun is actually dilute black).

This confusion is why I try hard not to call a red bar, silver. Because I know silver is actually a whole other color.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks i did not notice yhe tail, i can see the undergrizzle now.


----------

